# Is wanting HD linked to a love of football



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm interested in whether the early-adopter's desire for HD is linked directly to watching football.


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Who gives a funk about football?! I simply want better broadcast TV pictures!


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

Your poll is squed by the fact more men generally like football, & by where this poll is, a forum full of generally male gadget geeks ...
No offence intended of course!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The opinions in this message are fictional and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed. Any similarity to actual opinions, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

No, it's linked to a love of rugby!


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

There's only one way to settle this...

FIGHT!


----------



## Rob Moss (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't give a rat's arse about football. In fact, sport in general leaves me cold.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Hate football, and most sport too unless it involves wheels and engines.
Women's sport is often watchable, but that's not due to the sport aspect


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Not interested in football, but just ordered my TWD600 HD ready projector, mainly for films.

Was prompted to go for this mainly by the fantastic Planet Earth footage last Sunday.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Better if there had been options that ended "and I detest football"!!


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

I want/have it for films, drama, documentaries, etc. In fact I'm looking forward to all the Sky HD offerings apart from the Sport!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

It's interesting to note that the average TiVo user appears to share my hatred of football.

Maybe football lovers have to watch live programs, and so don't see the point of the TiVo.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

sanderton said:


> No, it's linked to a love of rugby!


Agreed totally!!! - High Def Rugby would ROCK!

Although Tivo is extremely handy for watching football. Without Tivo I probably wouldn't bother watching much, but with it I can watch a whole game (most of it on a fast-forward setting while the players roll around on the ground and pretend to be hurt!) in about 20 minutes! - So I start watching a game when it's actually in it's second half and finish watching the last few minutes live!


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I watch a lot of football, almost all of it at the pub. Quality of image varies in the pub, depending on what telly it's on, what sort of service it's coming through, and so on, but it doesn't really matter.
I don't see much point in recording a football match.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I usually find that my general image quality varies quite a lot in the pub. An early afternoon kick off can be quite sharp but by full time I'm generally noticing some lip synch issue with my fellow patrons and some blurring around the edges.

Football in the pub is best - but kids mean I often have to watch at home - and I only watch internationals and cups so I'm not 'really' a fan. At least with Tivo I can rewind to see if that really was a dive, how good the ref's glasses should be next time he gets a prescription and of course - hold that play while I get another beer.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

_but kids mean I often have to watch at home_
Oh, bad luck. Still, how much longer until they go to the pub to watch it as well?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

She's 2 1/2 so I guess... about 3 world cups?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Doesn't sound like she's old enough to pay much attention to the game - does she actually watch them with you?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

AMc said:


> She's 2 1/2 so I guess... about 3 world cups?


I take my 3 year old down the pub on match days. He loves it!


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Is that legal now, since the law changes on opening hours?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it looks like sanderton lives in a part of the world where licencing laws are usually based on the number of local plods that are in the bar at that time.

stuart, if you live in one of the more cosmopolitan parts of the west country I apologise. I'm applying very north of Scotland licencing "laws" logic here 

sjp


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I went down to the pub for the first time in ages to watch a Sky footy match, and was surprised at the amount of children there, so I assume something has changed recently.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Kids are allowed in bars now, just not unaccompanied.

Nothing cosmopolitan about the Poacher's Pocket, sjp, you're right.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

sjp said:


> stuart, if you live in one of the more cosmopolitan parts of the west country I apologise. I'm applying very north of Scotland licencing "laws" logic here


I seem to remember, from a trip to Skye when I was very young, that six-day licensing just affected whether you entered a pub through the front door or the back door.


----------



## scoopuk (Mar 7, 2001)

iankb said:


> It's interesting to note that the average TiVo user appears to share my hatred of football.
> 
> Maybe football lovers have to watch live programs, and so don't see the point of the TiVo.


I love watching football, and it's even better through TiVo. The instant replay and slow motion functions are great.

I tend to watch matches a bit in delay, and skip all those boring adverts.

And I can't wait for HD. So TiVo come back !


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

mjk said:


> Better if there had been options that ended "and I detest football"!!


That's the one I was searching for...


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

For me it's purely linked to wanting to see any shows produced in HD in, well frankly, HD!

Applies to mainly US shows but a number of BBC shows are now shot in HD I believe. Sadly not Doctor Who yet, but the instant it is I will want to see it in HD, not SD. The pain is I will have to put off buying the DVDs then as I will want an HD 'dvd' in whatever format wins the HD-DVD vs Blu-Ray war (which I will be waiting for a resolution rather than foolishly early adopting, and even more so in regards to any region protection as I don't want to be locked into one region).


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, I love footy, and I would love to watch this year's World Cup in Hi-Def.

I also wish I was watching Planet Earth in Hi-Def, as you can almost tell how good it'll look by the way it's been shot.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

So, what *is* this HD thing, then?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No idea. I've only just gone W/S


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

So what is this television thingy that people talk about, and can my TiVo really do anything else than hold my door open?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Door?


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Fred1 said:


> Was prompted to go for this mainly by the fantastic Planet Earth footage last Sunday.


Having seen clips of Planet Earth in HD (both projected and plasma) I can well vouch that this series is worth seeing in HD - it's stunning.

Can't wait for BBC HD, whenever that is...


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No idea. I've only just gone W/S


Widescreen or "shortscreen"

I have just replace my 28" TV with a 32" set. Admittedly the picture is WIDER than before but despite going from 28 to 32 inches it is still ONE INCH SHORTER !!!

When you go to the cinema the picture is always floor to ceiling.... it just gets wider or narrower.

And to keep on topic.... I HATE any form of sport. I havent seen a true HD demo yet but personally I would prefer it is they simply used a bit more bandwith for digital TV rather than compresing the hell out of everything to squeeze in umpteen channels of stuff that isnt worth watching in the first place.

Regards

Keith


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

katman said:


> When you go to the cinema the picture is always floor to ceiling.... it just gets wider or narrower.


Not in my local cinema! I go to the Virgin/UGC/Cineworld (or whatever they chose to call themselves this month) in Rochester and on most screens apart from the main screen they adjust the height to fit the format. A friend once commented about watching a "letterbox" presentation in the cinema when a 2.35:1 aspect ratio was being projected on the 16:9 (or close) screens.

The letterboxing isn't even sharp - the top and bottom of the picture fade rather than having a nice crisp cut that you get when the picture fills the screen (cinemas always overscan a projected screen so that the edge of the picture is crisp as it's the edge of the reflective screen - look out for bits of the film on the dark wall behind the screen).

And to keep to the topic, I didn't realise until quite recently that sports were going to be HD from day 1 on Sky, but i guess it's not that surprising. I knew about the film channels and a few others like Discovery & Nat Geo and also about a couple of other broadcasters umming and arring about jumping in, but haven't committed to be there at launch.

And no, football in HD wouldn't attract me to HD at all. Nature programmes, Sky One in HD and to a lesser extent the film channels most definitely do though.

Are the nature channels going to simulcast along side the standard definition versions or are they dedicated HD channels? If simulcast, we're either going to get a lot of standards converted material when old material is being shown or we're not going to see a lot of the stock material (yay, no more shark weekends on Discovery!).


----------



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

Sports do nothing for me.

I'm a big girls blouse who likes comedy and crime dramas. Bring on HD.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Without wanting to lower the tone of discussion it seems that the uptake of HD DVD players and HDTV in the States is being driven by the Porn industry. 

VHS took off in the US and overtook Beta because JVC realised the importance of that particular industry and got them on board quickly. With Blu-ray delayed and HD-DVD players retailing for 30% less the future could be dictated by porno valley.

Will Sky adopt the same marketing strategy?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Having seen some HD porn (for research puposes you understand) and indeed seen some actual porn stars close up, I'd say that for once porn will not drive this particular technology.

Unless you like your "young" ladies (or gentlemen) distictly, er, rough around the edges lets say. HD really does reveal too much.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, I understand some of the big Hollywoood stars are also very worried.

Why is it everyone else gets to do the 'interesting' research and not me? Story of my life!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

sanderton said:


> HD really does reveal too much.


Yes, although my desire for HD is mainly driven by a love of football, the prospect of Wayne Rooney in Hi-Def might make me reconsider...


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> Having seen clips of Planet Earth in HD (both projected and plasma) I can well vouch that this series is worth seeing in HD - it's stunning.
> 
> Can't wait for BBC HD, whenever that is...


Not far off it would seem.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4834322.stm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/digital/tv/hdtv.shtml


----------

